# Razer vrs. Spoon



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey fellow icers, what's the thought? I've used both and much prefer the good ole' reliable spoon. I think it cuts though the ice a little bit better.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Bassman2,when I used mine last was just before I bought my MORA,have not looked back yet!!!! P.S. I have 2 of them! VERY-good shape ! Want to buy?Will sell cheap! P.M. me if so --------sonar.......


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I still stand by the ole' reliable spoon, the problem I've found with most negative responses to the spoon was a matter of improper sharpening. I've repaired, replaced and resharpened the blades on the razers/moras and still contend that between two perfectly sharpened augers one being a swedish spoon and a razer/mora, the spoon will cut a hole easier. Consider this, the cutting edge on a spoon is approximately 4.25" whereas the razer is 6". that's a 30% less cutting surface. Loosely translated my 6" hole with my spoon is like drilling a 4.25" diameter hole. I think the razer/mora is mostly marketing. We all want "new and supposedly improved" and go out and buy it. There's not much profit in one time sell of a simpler design (spoon) When they can sell a more costly item. And just think of all the additional profit with all the icers buying replacement blades year after year!!!! And I've put them on for guys. It's just like the ole' reliable eating utensil (spoon) it does not need impoved upon, we been using it for ages.....but I'm sure if someone came up with a mini-hand held auger to move food from the plate to our pie-hole, people would go out and buy one!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey can u get some pics of these old spoons. I know myself I have probably never seen one. I'm sure others will read this post also and wonder what it is. I can follow you with new isn't always better. But we live in a disposable world today.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I was hoping someone would post a picture (I haven't taken the time to figure it out) I suggest you google it and you'll see some pics. Again , I'm totally content with my spoon for Ohio ice. No messing with replacement blades and you do not have to be so precise re-sharpening a spoon as you do re-sharpening a set of blades so that they match......that's one problem icers have with two blades. If they are not equally sized and sharpened the same, it affectects the ability to cut uniformly. Also the pitch of one blade or the other can be bent/altered and affect cutting. But the ole' reliable spoon just keeps boring down. Again read all the post about blade problems.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I used a spoon auger up until 3 years ago when I bought a lazer at the end of the season. As long as the spoon was sharp it always cut well for me. Here we can get up to near 2 foot of ice near the end of the season and that was little much for me to drill with the spoon.

One of the main reason I bought the lazer was it was much cheaper to mail lazer blades in to get them sharpened then it was the spoon due to the weight of the package. The guy where I send them charges the same to sharpen any blade/spoon.

The one thing I do miss about the spoon was I no longer end up with the ice core to play hockey with while waiting on the flags. You will probably be the only one who understands thathttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the pic is small but this is what a spoon auger looks like. It is a spoon with a sharpend edge. They use a small versions for woodworking.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Amazing. I truly didnt think anyone was using Spoon Augers these days. I thought they were replaced in the 70's with the introduction of the screw-type Mora's. A tip of the the hat to an old standby.


----------

